# getting uk tv in new zealand



## bartlisa (Nov 1, 2008)

hi, how do i go about getting a uk isp address easily and free from my pc in new zealand, we just want to be able to watch uk tv here. thanks:wave:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You don't. IP addresses are assigned by geographical area, and changing ("modging") an IP address is probably illegal where you are.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Have you tried:
a) digital/sattelite tv? or
b) freeview tv over the web?

Also how are you going about getting UK tv at the moment?

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

The only way I can think of is the things like BBC iPlayer and the similar ones you get from ITV and Channel 4.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

That's what i was thinking. There are some programs&/businesses which offer a full freeview service but i haven't actually used them.


----------



## bartlisa (Nov 1, 2008)

hi thanks for reply's, but if your isp address is based outside uk, the bbc / itv won't let you watch them? anybody got any idea's? i have heard you can use a uk based proxy server so that i could use a uk isp, is this safe? how do i get one? as we do not get any uk channels in nz at the moment. thanks all :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

If you use a proxy the connection will be reallly slow. might not be the safest either.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

When i was abroad last(Spain) the apartment i stayed in had Sky... Can you get sky where you are?

http://www.sky.com/


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the uk birds are over the horizon
foxtel has the re-broadcast rights down under
you can pick up the bbc world news free to air and that's about it satellite wise


----------

